# Anyone else had a miscarriage due to infection?



## BeetleBeetle

Hello,

I recently lost my twins at 18 weeks due to infection of the placenta (chorion), caused by rising bacteria from the vagina. It weakened one twins membrane which subsequently burst and started labour, despite the twins being perfectly healthy.

I think it's also called Chorioamnionitis.

I was being scanned fortnightly with urine tests for infections. In addition i had bloods and a swab at 12 weeks which was clear, and they were also clear on my entry into hospital after the waters broke. Therefore, it's an infection from a bacteria they can not determine (i.e. not BV, streb b etc...)

Has anyone else experienced this and what answers did you find? What tests did you have and how did you approach / plan to approach your next pregnancy?

Thank you


----------



## Sinclair

:hugs: So sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter at 18 weeks, and they're not sure why at all. They have theories of possible infection, or possible heart defect.

I'm know it's not the same thing, but my love and I came into this pregnancy extremely carefully. I had a lot of blood work done ( I'm thankful I didn't have to go for blood work at 20 weeks. Probably the ONLY time they didn't take blood just yet! ) and I've been on high risk since about 18 weeks as well. ( The office I visit, I see every doctor that could deliver my son, so it took them a hot minute for him to figure it out I guess because there must be alot in my reports to go though? Not sure. )

This pregnancy, like my first one, was a surprise ( Not trying, not preventing, but we weren't trying at all honestly. ) , so as soon as we found out I was pregnant I booked an appointment at 7 weeks, and at 9 weeks is when we saw the little one. I've had appointments booked between with the doctor's office, as well as the office that has been doing my ultrasounds and they've been every two weeks between the two. ( I've been told I have two more appointments in Jan and Feb, and I'll be finished with fetal medicine, but now my appointments with the OB should be picking up as well. >.o )

So aside from the blood work, I had appointments every two weeks. Either way they were looking for a doppler, or an ultrasound for his little heart.


----------



## jmhubmaster

so sorry for your loss. i lost my angel baby boy at 20 weeks due to infection. I had to have and emergency stitch put in my cervix on a Wednesday and they said the membrane was coming out and they had to push it back in before they could stitch it. At that point they said my cervix was very short and put me on bed rest for the pregnancy. By Friday contractions had started and my water broke on Saturday. 14 hours of labor and my angel baby boy was born early Sunday morning.

All they can tell me is that it was due to an infection. The pathology test said my baby had early acute pneumonia, and my placenta had acute chorioamnionitis.

My concern is that they stitch the infection inside me 4 days before i gave birth. And that this could have be prevented. I wish i had more information for you and for me but i can't seem to get any answers.


----------



## mommyofive

I have an infection in my cervix. This is what may have caused my baby to die. Baby would be 13 weeks and 3 days. Died 12 weeks and 6 days! Waiting to miscarriage still. Scared too death. So sorry


----------

